
Apple iPhone charger teardown: quality in an tiny expensive package - pmarin
http://www.arcfn.com/2012/05/apple-iphone-charger-teardown-quality.html
======
noonespecial
I think part of the lesson here is that so few manufactures bother to put any
effort into design or quality _at all_ that the ones who do get to name their
price.

~~~
jrockway
The Samsung charger compares favorably to Apple's at about 1/3 the price. It
seems any "name brand" company is going to at least comply with UL rules. The
no-name brands are completely unsafe, and Apple's charger may provide better
touchscreen performance (for $20 more). Apple's prongs are also more
overengineered than Samsung's. (Wait, not _over_ engineered... who _doesn't_
superglue their iPhone charger to the wall?)

~~~
gcb
apple $20, 0.5Amp

samsung $8, 0.5Amp

HP, $15, 2Amp, plus interchangeable plugs for several countries in 1.4x size
of apple's

Google, no option to buy extra power cords for nexus one, but who would? it's
1Amp and cheap components. with the cable permanently attached.

~~~
Terretta
This tear down is the < 1" cube. You sure HP's is 1/4 the size?

And when I add a generic 2 prong Euro adapter, Apple's is still the smallest
brand name charger I've seen.

Finally, the iPhone 4 charger torn down here is labeled 1A, not 0.5A, and
certainly charges iPhone 4 in a fraction of the time of lesser chargers.

I'm amazed how much less time it takes to fully recharge from 10% - 100% the
iPhone 4s versus the Samsung (Google) Galaxy Nexus. Granted, thats not just
the charger.

~~~
candeira
Read again. "1.4 the size" is 40% larger, not one fourth the size.

------
TamDenholm
The thing is, Apple get away with charging a premium on its products because
they are very well made. I'm no Apple fan but I admit the stuff that Apple
produces, especially in hardware, is extremely well built.

In my own opinion, Apple products are probably about 30% better than
competitors, but probably have 20% less features, however because they're
simply better, they can charge probably 70% more than competitors simply
because a lot people want and are willing to pay for the quality.

(Please dont read into the figures i've just used, i pulled them out my arse,
they're for illustration purposes only.)

~~~
gouranga
Having had piles of apple kit over the years, I can assure you that the
quality is an illusion generated by the high price.

Here's what has died on me just outside a year since 2006 MacBook pro (logic
board failure), iMac (won't boot), a MacBook (won't charge), just about every
damn usb cable they've ever given me (broken at type a connector), airport
express (melted). A friend of mine's MacBook pro caught fire. I won't even
bother to catalogue the 22 dead iPhones my company has...

My iPod nano and a 2009 macbook are still fine.

conversely, my circa 2007 Lenovo t61 cost around $100 2 years ago and has been
dropped, yanked off tables and has a couple of drinks in it and it just stares
at you and takes it. It had a new battery last year and a new power connector
(self installed) with no problems as they have full service manuals available.

That's engineering and service.

(I am a qualified EE so will not comment on the initial article as it makes me
squirm a bit)

~~~
digitalchaos
You clearly have a large pool of hardware. Your numbers mean nothing without
knowing the hardware that DIDN'T fail.

To give a more useful metric, for the last 4 years I have maintained a company
have about 150 machines. 50% are Macbook Pros. 50% are Lenovos. I saw, on
average, 5-6 Lenovos have some sort of hardware failure per year. The Macbook
Pros would see 1-2 hardware failures per year. The Macbook Pros were also
giving about 6-12 months of extra life before needing to be replaced. The
external packaging of the Lenovos would produce MUCH more wear year over year
than the aluminum Macbook Pro.

~~~
swalsh
I believe the Lenovo is just a terrible hardware producer. I got a T410S when
I started at my new company. It was brand new. 3 months later the screen had a
1" thick white line on the monitor. I treated the thing like royalty. A few
months later the plastic casing started to crack despite the lack of obvious
impacts. 6 months later, a fan error prevented it from booting. I bought a mac
book air at the same time, and it's still looks/works like the day I bought
it!

~~~
jarek
I have a Lenovo-built T60p, built in 2006, I own it since 2008, works like new
and looks much better than you'd expect a six-year-old laptop. Anecdata!

------
halayli
The cost of products doesn't just come from the raw material used in it. What
about R&D cost for example? There's a lot more to establish a product price
than simply summing up material cost.

~~~
kens
Good point. A quasi-resonant switching power supply takes about 10 person-
months of development to get to production (according to "Power Supply
Cookbook"). Multiplying by the cost of an engineer and dividing by 100 million
chargers, works out to less than one cent for R&D. (Also, I expect
STMicrosystems and Flextronics are doing most of the R&D.)

~~~
dskhatri
That's correct. In my experience, with such high volume opportunities, most
semiconductor suppliers will provide their engineering expertise in doing (or
supporting) not only the development but the reliability processes.

------
recursive
But they still value aesthetics over quality. The lack of strain relief causes
increased wear on the cable ends.

[http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/a-kickstarter-
project-a...](http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/a-kickstarter-project-aims-
to-solve-the-frayed-ipod-cable-issue-20110810/)

~~~
illicium
The issue isn't as much strain relief as it is people disconnecting the cords
by yanking them by the cable instead of the connector.

~~~
DanBC
The class action over the mag-safe connector shows that the strain relief was
inadequate.

~~~
jrockway
A class action lawsuit over strain relief shows one thing: that lawyers see
Apple as a nice juicy target. Smaller companies have made much worse
connectors, but nobody cares, because there is no profit to be had from suing
them.

------
pooriaazimi
That's fascinating. I now fault Apple a tiny bit less for its extremely-
expensive peripherals.

Does anyone know of a good disassembly of 'MiniDisplay_Port/Thunderbolt ->
VGA/HDMI/DVI/...', or 'iPad Smart Cover' (like this one) that justifies their
premium price?

~~~
kragniz
Note the section "Apple's huge profit margins".

Samsung produces a similar product with components costing about $1 lower than
Apple's. However, Apple sells their charger for $20 more.

~~~
itg
You also have to put in the time and resources that Apple spent into making
this. Samsung's came out after Apple brought it out to the market.

~~~
petsos
Apple sold 156 million iOS devices in 2011 alone. Multiply that by the $20
difference and you get 3 billion dollars. I have to assume that R&D of the
power adapter cost less than that.

~~~
MrSane
Interesting thoughts.

But is it an accurate analysis when considering the costs of R&D?

As an example, Dropbox may invest $X in their product so that they could
deliver $Y, but Box.net is more expensive... So if they make more money they
must be exploiting us, right? Of course not... we hope :)

In this case it _seems_ clear, Apple appears to have some unique R&D in this
component... which may justify a (albeitly unknown) premium for the product.

Is the price right? I'm not sure. But they certainly seem to have an
interesting edge with the tech.

That said (and the real point of my thought), I do wonder why we in the tech
world place such a difference in R&D between HW and SW. If a HW company finds
a niche, and does interesting tech, we still seem to devalue it compared to SW
Dev (yes there are exceptions, but as a rule we seem to throw HW under the
bus).

What's the difference? Why are these dichotomies acceptable in the software
world but not the hardware world?

If Apple delivers a product that (apparently - without considering or
understanding the actual R&D cost) costs less than competitors it's a
problem... But in the SW world we barely bat an eye.

Is R&D and creativity in HW design is a valid cost?

Anyway, I'm not harping on your comment (which is valid in it's own right);
I'm just curious and interested in the apparent difference in SW and HW
innovations...

------
joejohnson
To all the people complaining that Apple charges too much: don't buy their
products! If you don't see the benefit in using Apple's peripherals or cables,
there are plenty of cheaper options, albeit usually of lower quality.

------
methoddk
This is an incredible write up. It's no surprise that the insides of these
tiny cubes are well engineered, but it is very interesting to see, and learn,
the schematics that make it work so well.

I think it's worth the price tag. Guaranteed clean and even 5v power is
extremely useful. I use that cube to charge everything. Phones, Kindle, etc.

------
dsirijus
My rabbit chews a lot of cables. He chewed iPhone charger - I almost cried. He
chewed other cables too - I've bought them just round the corner at thrift
shop dirt cheap.

I've seen at least 2 iPhones breaking beyond repair just by falling.

My SGSII flew around 4 or 5 times, not a scratch. It does look and feel cheap
though. So do Lenovo ribcage plastics as opposed to aluminium shells.

~~~
jrockway
_I've seen at least 2 iPhones breaking beyond repair just by falling._

I doubt this. Nothing in the iPhone is beyond repair.

~~~
eropple
Agreed - the only iPhone I've ever seen DOA-for-real was one immersed in dirty
water for most of an afternoon, and I have a feeling that that was reparable
if somebody really wanted.

------
wr1472
It feels like it is over-engineered. If a cheaper charger does the job
(assuming it's not so cheap it violates safety regs) isn't this a case of
over-optimisation?

PS: I'm not an electronics engineer so please educate me, on why this
"filtered" and "cleaner" power supply is necessary to charge a phone?

~~~
georgieporgie
They link to another tear-down of a fake charger that takes potentially
dangerous shortcuts. Also, it generates noise which can interfere with the
touch-screen.

[http://www.arcfn.com/2012/03/inside-cheap-phone-charger-
and-...](http://www.arcfn.com/2012/03/inside-cheap-phone-charger-and-why-
you.html)

~~~
alter8
I submitted that 1 month ago - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3903705>
\- and my nick ranit8 has been killed.

I found a possible reason yesterday, it was a duplicate of
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3699293>

Damn, you are dead since 3 days thanks to this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4027951> . And you are much more active
than I am.

------
nextparadigms
They should just conform to EU standards and adopt a micro-USB charger.

~~~
AllenKids
The charger itself is a usb charger, the cable on the other end has a 30 pin
connector. Nobody is stopping you from using the iPhone charger to charge
other things via standard usb cable.

~~~
blub
Congratulations for completely missing the point. Every manufacturer shipping
for the EU market is using a standard USB cable on _both_ ends.

Apple says they will follow the EU guidelines and then they ship a crappy
Apple-to-USB adapter in the box...

~~~
robhu
Am I missing something here? The reason they use this non-standard 30 pin
connector rather than a standard USB connector is because their connector
/does a lot more/.

Looking at a pin-out table, it seems it also does (or can do) video (composite
/ s-video), audio, and has pin(s) for adapters.

USB doesn't do that. I have an Android phone, which is perfectly nice, but
it's just not as capable as the iPhone - it doesn't have these capabilities,
because it just has USB.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Most Android phones have MHL or MicroHDMI and most of the other stuff
mentioned can be quite happily accomplished over USB.

~~~
sbuk
[http://pinoutsguide.com/PortableDevices/micro_usb_pinout.sht...](http://pinoutsguide.com/PortableDevices/micro_usb_pinout.shtml)

[http://www.allpinouts.org/index.php/Apple_iPod,_iPad_and_iPh...](http://www.allpinouts.org/index.php/Apple_iPod,_iPad_and_iPhone_dock)

Apple solve the manufacturing problem by having one port on the device to do
the job. This also serves an aesthetic purpose. The adapter that Apple have
produce to ensure compliance with the EU regulation as actually an excellent
solution to the problem. I would also argue that the regulation suffers from
typical political myopia in that it only really considers the notion of
charging a device.

~~~
drivebyacct2
I don't understand how a hard to plug in 30 pin connector solves an aesthetic
problem when the alternative is smaller, at least somewhat shaped for
differentiation and _can/does do the same things_ at the protocol level (or
via MHL via the same connector...).

~~~
sbuk
Smaller != better/prettier and the 'hard to plug to plug in' comment is your
own opinion. The micro USB format does not do the same thing. It does a few
similar things. I don't understand why an adapter from Apple is inadequate.

~~~
drivebyacct2
> the 'hard to plug to plug in' comment is your own opinion.

Sure. Right on, man.

>The micro USB format does not do the same thing. It does a few similar
things.

I never claimed they do the same thing. I said it's capable of doing the same
things with MHL wired to it.

>I don't understand why an adapter from Apple is inadequate.

Didn't say it is, I just find it funny that there are excuses for Apple not
going with the interoperable standard and instead going with something that
only they produce and can gouge you for.

There is a legitimate argument to be made that there is simply more bandwidth
available in their connector, but I don't know of _any_ peripheral that
utilizes it that wouldn't work perfectly fine with USB.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Please. Continue downvoting, it makes you right. Don't dare tell me why I'm
wrong, especially when it's apparent that sbuk was missing the point as he
didn't even know what MHL was or that it uses the same port at the USB host.

Sorry for questioning the genius of Apple following NIH policy. I won't
question them in the future or wish they would go with industry standards and
interop.

The 'v' button does not mean, "I disagree". It doesn't mean "This makes my
opinion right over his, without needing to justify it". Assholes.

~~~
sbuk
I know what MHL is. I suspect that the majority of HN reader know what it is.
It doesn't change the fact that the Apple 30 pin dock connected offers Apple a
greater scope in terms of future proofing that a potentially shortsighted
standard.

As to the votes, I personally don't have the karma to do it and wouldn't if I
did. I guess they are coming because of the petulant and rude tone of your
comments.

------
Steko
People are fixating on the price but I don't see people lining up to buy $30
apple chargers and earbuds or paying top dollar for them on ebay. I'm sure
Apple sells a fair number due to the inelastic demand curve (people who lose
theirs need a new one now) along with the branding, convenience factor, lack
of choice at Apple store etc. but in the grand scheme of things they aren't in
business to sell these, in fact they give them away with the phone.

------
chj
Pricing is never only about quality. Suppose symsung produces an equally well
made charger, it won't be able to sell well with same price. There is a trust
in the brand that can not be measured by figures. That is not fanboism. Trust
could bring in buyers who like pay higher prices to stay out of trouble. So
even i know it is probably economically wise to buy a TP over MBA, i would
still turn to the latter 100% of the time, because I don't want trouble. Trust
is also very real. I have used quite a lot of laptops from various vendors
over the years, and apple just stands out.

I am not saying only Apple could do this. Amazon has even bigger trust from
me. I would still buy books from them even it is a little more expensive just
because I have very few trouble over the years with them.

~~~
gcb
samsumgs is already as well made. have you read the fine article?

~~~
sbuk
That's not what the OP said. The point being made is that it's perceived that
Apple generally have a better reputation for build quality which in turn goes
to support a premium pricing model. While this isn't easily verifyable fact
and it is conjecture on the part of the OP, it isn't worthy of a snarky 'RTFA'
type comment. Incidentally, the article says as much. It also points out that
Apple's charger has a better build quality and proffers the benefits to the
average consumer.

------
marvinoamps
Great job on iPhone charger analysis. Just wanted to add my idea why the .28
mm air gap in xfmr. The air gap prevents core magnetic saturation. Thus less
chance of overheat also widens feedback regulation control. Thanks for the
cool write up with great photos. Marv

------
dmishe
Good to know. Though, $30 still feels kinda high

~~~
antirez
But much more reasonable now, I used to think that this were technologically
the same as cheap chargers. It's good that's not the case :)

~~~
dmishe
Yeah totally, i thought that they just sold $2 LG chargers in pretty packages
:)

------
idspispopd
If you're going into market charging more than everyone else and making a
massive profit - it's only possible to have a clear conscience when the
consumer is indeed getting something better, and not merely an ordinary design
with a higher price.

~~~
bonzoesc
Corporations don't have to worry about a clear conscience. They have to worry
about support costs and customer happiness affecting repeat business.

When Apple ships a charger that makes iPhone touchscreens work poorly,
customers get irritated and either figure it out and cost Apple money at the
Genius Bar or don't figure it out and don't buy iPhones.

The higher price is because people are willing to pay it.

~~~
wpietri
Corporations don't _have_ to worry about a clean conscience, but some of them
do.

Certainly, some of their employees care a lot. And in Silicon Valley, the
people building this stuff have a lot of options. Apple has managed to attract
a bunch of people who like making great stuff. Some of those people would find
jobs they liked more if Apple tried to make things that were too junky.

------
TeMPOraL
Impressive article!

The blue "Y" capacitor reminded me of
<http://backtothefuture.wikia.com/wiki/Flux_capacitor>

Kind of adds to the magic of those charges :).

------
macman161
This is truly amazing, the detail put into something we All take for granted
is truly mind boggling

------
danbee
Anybody know of a teardown of the UK iPhone charger?

------
thrownaway2424
There's a fairly obvious way to see that the Apple one is higher quality than
the Samsung one, if you happen to own both, like I do. Plug them both in and
be quiet. You can hear the Samsung one making a high pitched ring, while the
Apple one is silent. This is probably due to the superior diode bridge
snubbers in the Apple design (if, indeed, they exist at all.) Having a high-
speed diode connected directly to a transformer is an almost guaranteed way to
setup an oscillation, which can lead to audible sound, and always leads to
electromagnetic interference.

And the sound is really annoying.

~~~
quarterto
I've noticed the same with the Kindle charger (silent) and HP Touchpad charger
(mosquito whine). The Kindle charger is a lot more compact. Doesn't provide
enough juice to charge the Touchpad though.

------
J3L2404
Has anyone tried running these in parallel to get super clean bench top power?

~~~
kens
That's an interesting idea, but it would probably be cheaper to buy a real
bench power supply, e.g. Mastech. Also paralleling probably wouldn't work
well; for instance you might end up with one power supply providing most of
the power. For details on running power supplies in parallel, see
[http://www.weidmuller.ca/system/files/webfm/downloads/pdfs/l...](http://www.weidmuller.ca/system/files/webfm/downloads/pdfs/literature/PS06_Parallel_Operation_of_Switchmode_Power_Supplies.pdf)

~~~
westbywest
Or worse, since the supplies' outputs will not be precisely identical or vary
over their tolerance range in in sync with each, one supply could end up
injecting current into another and cause damage. Such power supplies are
generally designed for a specific load impedance, and connecting the supply
outputs in parallel can effect a smaller load impedance than tolerable.

